# New in UK - GERD? Help! Hydro-pulse?



## 16044 (Sep 4, 2006)

First of all, I hate greatly whatever I have. I'm sure everyone here can assocaiate with that.Ok, my problem...Each morning after waking up I have to cough and clear my throat for about 2 hours (you can imagine how annoying that is) and after this time I feel like I've dislodged something in my throat. I can sometimes cough it up and it's sometimes clear or yellow-y. At the point of getting it out I feel like I'm choking. Only after this 'morning coughing' can I really speak properly.But throughout the day I always feel like I have thick mucous in my throat which makes me think it's more Post Nasal Drip from something else. It really affects my voice and sometimes my voice will go completely without mucous to clear it. This happens, say for example I'm walking somewhere. After about 3 minutes my throat will just dry up completely and feel empty. Polos or chewing gum is what saves me; that and rest. Same thing happens in air-conditioned environments. Working is bad because I hate answering the phone because my voice is so bad and a lot of vowels sounds don't come out because it's like the mucous is trapping the sound.I've read about the Hydro-pulse machine... does anyone use this or think that it might work? It's a nasal irrigation machine that pulsates and sends a saline solution up your nose and god knows where it goes then lol. But it's supposed to clean the cilia to make them more productive and people have told stories of miraculous clearing of mucous. I don't get any pains what so ever, none at all. Although twice in maybe 4 years I have had the excruciating pain that feels like my appendix is going to explode. It lasted all day the twice I've had it. I can't imagine the GERD would account for such infrequent stuff like that? The biggest thing I can say that I think I have it is because of the morning thing of coughing for ages. It's horrible because (I'm 20) I live at home and I want to be able to move out and in with someone but who wants to live with someone that has to get up very early to make sure they can speak? And I can't walk anywhere cos I can't speak afterwards. ARGH!! I want this gone. I've had it since 16/17. Any help would be really appreciated.Andrew


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Andrew, With what you are desribing make sure you are drinking enough water through the day (at the very least eight 8oz glasses). Also make sure you are staying away from drinks that would dry you out - caffine and pop. Have you tried taking an allergy medicine (antihistime) before going to bed? Try benedryl (one side effect can be sleepiness) before bed. Here in the U.S. now available OTC is a medicine that thins mucous. You could ask your pharmacist (chemist) if one is available there w/o a prescription. Make sure you drink plenty of water with these meds. If you are interested in saline irrigation there should be little bottles of saline water sold at your pharmacy or you could make it yourself with 1 cup warm water and 1/4 tsp salt. Then use one of those blue bulbs (use them on babies noses). Fill it with the salt water then spray into your nose. You can do this before bed, upon waking, and through out the day if needed. You could also see the Dr. If it is GERD s/he can give you meds. If it is post-nasal drip s/he can give you antihistimine or decongestant if necessay, and possibly a nasal spray that has medicine in it (not just a saline).Take care.


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry - (antihistimine) - benedryl


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh, just thought of one more thing. How is your sugar intake? Sometimes when you cut back on sugars you can decrease the thickness of post-nasal drip. You might try the benedryl, the increase in water, no caffine/pop, and take out all sugary foods (cut way back on starchy foods, cookies, candies, baked goods, and any added sugars) for a few days and see how you do.


----------



## 16044 (Sep 4, 2006)

I really appreciate your reply. I drink endless water, about 1.5 to 2 litres a day, don't have any idea what that is in oz or quarts but I think I get enough water. I don't drink any caffeine or pop, water is the only thing I drink. Only the very rare can of coke but that's like once every few months.I went to the doctor before and he gave me Sudafed and a steroid nasal spray which both did nothing. Benedryl is OTC here too, I'll give that a go. Do you think antacids might help? Or do you think this is GERD at all? The biggest thing is probably my chocolate intake which is usually a bar a day (I know, it's bad but it's a real addiction). I can imgaine it would make a little difference by cutting it out but this whole thing has been a routine for 3 years and although it might make a difference, I think it would only be small but I'll give it a go. Someone strap me down to not get any chocolate...I am really sick and tired of this. I haveb't had a proper ability to speak for this time and I just want to be able to lead a normal life!!!


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Andrew, 2 liters is just over eight 8 ounce glasses a day. You might try upping it another 1/2 a liter which will give you just over ten 8ounce glasses a day - it will only FEEl like you're going to float away







Sudafed is a decongestant. Give benedryl (antihistimine) a go, first with the 2.5 liters of water, cut down on carbs, and take out the sweets including the chocolate (sincerely sorry from one chocoholic to another







). Try this for just a few days and see what you think. You can take benedryl through out the day, just follow the directions on the box and *be careful* it can cause drowsiness (this is what they use in OTC sleeping pills). If this works (but the benedryl makes you too sleepy) go to the doctor because there are prescription antihistimines that don't make you sleepy. If you don't notice a difference or notice some, you could add Guaifenesin (thins mucous). It is now sold OTC here, don't know about there. Sometimes you could find it in cough syrup usually advertised as an expectorant. Also try a hot, steamy shower first thing after waking and drinking some decaf hot tea. You could also try the saline solution in the nose if you want/need. If the above doesn't work, then I would continue to look into acid reflux. You could try an OTC med if you can get one there, but if you go this route I think you should see a doctor. If the doctor suspects GERD, then s/he can check you out and get you on the correct medicine. Some do get reflux during the night which results in some of the symptoms you have described. Either way, you would have to give up the chocolate for awhile because chocolate can be a no no for those with GERD. I don't know how long it would take you to be seen by a doctor, but you might want to call and get an appointment now if it takes awhile. That way you can be trying any ideas you want and will be able to tell the doctor what you have tried. Well, there is my .02If you feel you're getting worse or not getting any better, definitely consult a doctor.Take care.


----------

